# [SOLVED] PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator



## YodaByte

I have been working on a piece in Illustrator CS3 for Mac for over a week now. Today one of my links, a psd file, is giving me a problem. When I try to re-link the file I get "Could not complete your request because you do not have the necessary access privileges." i get the same message when I try to open the psd directly in Photoshop. I've tried to open the psd directly in both Illustrator and Photoshop on our PC. It loads the program up, but nothing happens. No error, no file, nothing. I've never run into this before, and haven't found any solutions yet through forums. Thanks ahead of time for any ideas you have.


----------



## YodaByte

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

*Update!* All these files, including my problem psd, are saved on our server, and not my computer.  I can not move the file off of the server anymore. The psd is the only file that I can not move back and forth from my server to my comp. Not sure if that will help figuree out my problem, but it is one more symptom


----------



## Inactive

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

so you cannot even copy the file to your desktop? if this is the case then it's obviously permission denial from the server end. can you open the psd in another program such like irfanview? i don't know that it runs with a mac.


----------



## YodaByte

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

I'm not able to open it through any viewer we have. On either platform. I've even tried to open it directly on our server (granted I dont have CS3 on our server, just our workstations). I've tried to re-set the permissions on the server, but its now telling me that "Access Denied". Our server is running NT.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

I dont know if this will help but I have Photoshop CS3. If it is possible for you to email me a copy, I would be happy to convert it to any other format that you need. If so, I will PM you may email address.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

if you cannot get access to it from the server then this is probably a server issue. i remember seeing .doc files getting locked before in my last job and a server restart sorted them. but at the time we could at least copy the file or open it read only.


----------



## YodaByte

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*



DonaldG said:


> I dont know if this will help but I have Photoshop CS3. If it is possible for you to email me a copy, I would be happy to convert it to any other format that you need. If so, I will PM you may email address.


I am running CS3 as well, but decided to give emailing it a try. I can not attach it to an email. I use outlook and got an "This file can not be found." error. then it tells me to check the spelling of the file name. I figure maybe because there are spaces in the file name, maybe that is the problem. I tried to take them out, and i get an error telling me the file is either in use or write protected. All of our workstations were shut down for the weekend, and we haven't worked on the file today until just now. At the end of the day today i will restart our server like Freddy suggested, and hopefully that will free the file back up. The only thing I can think of is that the server somehow thinks the file is open and running. thanks for the ideas so far.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

OK Yodabyte
I hope that it gets 'unhooked' and you get access to it again. All the best...:wave:


----------



## YodaByte

*Re: PSD not opening in Photoshop/Illustrator*

Just realized I never posted the result of restarting the server. It did work. After restarting the server I regained full access to the file. Thank you Freddyhard and DonaldG.


----------

